# Knot Right Kayak Fishing



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Has anyone see this show. I happen to sneak home for lunch turned the tube on and caught a show where he was fishing for Pecock Bass in FL. I wounder if he does saltwater to. Airing this spring on NBC Sports, Knot Right Kayak Fishing follows obsessed angler and funny-man Chad Hoover around North America on the pursuit for trophy bass.

http://youtu.be/LI__DD85jUo


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

It's been on for a while now. Great show and great opportunity for local pro Chad Hoover.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

He was down here in SC a couple of weeks ago filming. Several days of trophy bass fishing. I couldn't get him free long enough to play in the salt.

I have fished for stripers with Chad up on the Eastern Shore... hope to get up there again this fall and do it again.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I think salt is on the menu sometime in the future


----------

